# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Tutorials > Outdated Tutorials & Tips >  HOWTO: Install the NVIDIA driver on ANY stable version of Ubuntu

## tseliot

If you want to install the Nvidia driver Nvidia in Ubuntu you can follow one of this guides (according to the release of Ubuntu which you are using):

NOTE: if you have no idea of which version of Ubuntu you are using, type:


```
cat /etc/lsb-release
```

which will give you something like this:


```
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=edgy
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.10"
```


*Guide for Ubuntu Feisty 7.04*:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2587126

*Guide for Ubuntu Edgy 6.10*:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281823

*Guide for Ubuntu Dapper 6.06*:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264

*Guide for Ubuntu Breezy 5.10*:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074


Another way to install the latest version of the Nvidia driver is that of using my script "*Envy*":
http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

*NOTE: Envy is not supported by Ubuntu in any way and you should use it at your risk.*

----------

